

Indian police to use 'pepper-spray drones' on protesters - chumchum
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/india/11521639/Indian-police-to-use-pepper-spray-drones-on-protesters.html

======
ncr100
Somehow I see this creating blowback. The frustration from an impersonal
punishment could result in splintering of an angry mob into those deterred,
and those now determined to strike at the heart of those impersonal operators.

